# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  jos jedna odjava

## saska7

..moram priznati s olaksanjem
koliko sam dvoumila jel prestati ili pricekati da me prodje faza "ne da mi se budit po noci" s ovim osjecajem olaksanja vidim da je vrijeme bilo za to.
Anja jos trazi, ali i ona zaboravi - nekako sam  mislila da ce biti neutjesna, al prvo zica cicu, onda bonbon, pa stapice...ako nema prve dvije stvari...tako da se vise ne uzrujavam - i njoj je bio gust a ne potreba.
mazimo se i bez toga, nasse vrijeme je jos uvijek nase, al cica vise nije u igri...
pozdrav svima i uzivajte
kad prestane biti gust...vrijeme je za odjavu  :Wink:

----------


## llella

čestitam na dugom stažu i uživajte u maženju....
kod nas još nema naznake prestanka, iako ima dana da cica samo jednom ili čak ni jednom, ali kad vidi m na cici onda hoće i ona, ali za sad mi još ne smeta pa cickamo u tandemu i dalje

----------


## bebeto

Moja Viktorija već drugu večer odbija siku prije spavanja i imamo već dvije prospavane noći bez sike....mislila sam da ćemo još malo dojiti ali čini mi se da je to to. Sama je prestala a meni je to nekako baš teško palo  :Sad: . Inače, ima 17,5 mj.

----------


## EvaMONA

meni ovo zvuči super, a ujedno i nemoguće. meni ugl. više nije gušt, iako kad po noći nesvjesno traži ciku uživam što je još moja mala bebuša, po danu mi je postalo tlaka, a ona cica stalno jer smo stalno skupa.
neki savjet od nekog kome je bilo dosta , a dijete nije još do toga stiglo???? T. ima 18 mj. i osim što mi je postalo naporno i vruće mi je i naprosto mi je dosta, a ona ovisnica...

----------

